# Meeting new people



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello, I am new so probably a bit confused on this site of where to post and what you can post without violation. I keep posting then cannot find what I have posted.

Is it against the rules to seek new friends in your area in Spain? I don't want to get into any trouble with Mr & Mrs Mod.:welcome:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> Hello, I am new so probably a bit confused on this site of where to post and what you can post without violation. I keep posting then cannot find what I have posted.
> 
> Is it against the rules to seek new friends in your area in Spain? I don't want to get into any trouble with Mr & Mrs Mod.:welcome:


You posted tons of identical posts, & you posted them in lots of different country forums which had nothing to do with Spain, so they were removed.



If you want to discuss Spain, post here - if you want to discuss other countries, by all means post in those country forums

If you join in discussions & answer questions, you'll soon get to know people

just don't keep posting the same message across all the forums.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

btw - a couple of us replied to your message of the 'welcome' thread  

You say you work in a children's hospital in Benidorm

which one do you work in?


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

I don't know why you are so interested where I work. I did not mean Benidorm exactly. I work throughout Spain for Grupo Hospitalario Quirón. Anything else you want to know send me a pm.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

susiespain said:


> I don't know why you are so interested where I work. I did not mean Benidorm exactly. I work throughout Spain for Grupo Hospitalario Quirón. Anything else you want to know send me a pm.


Kind of hard to make friends if you don't want to talk about basics like work.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> I don't know why you are so interested where I work. I did not mean Benidorm exactly. I work throughout Spain for Grupo Hospitalario Quirón. Anything else you want to know send me a pm.


when people are getting to know each other, that's a usual enough question 

I'm not sure you understand how forums work though. They aren't all about sending PMs. The idea is that we share our experiences on the forum in our public posts, to help others who want to move here - & ask questions if we want to know anything.

You say you're new to Spain? Is there anything you'd like to know? Some of us have been here many years - others are new & could maybe empathise with any problems you're having.

Or is there any advice you could maybe offer other members.

We've had doctors come on the forum asking how to get their qualifications _homologado_ - maybe you could share your experiences about that?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

That's another thing I haven't fathomed about protocol on here- are we allowed to ask ANY question ?

(Obviously apart from where babies come from)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's another thing I haven't fathomed about protocol on here- are we allowed to ask ANY question ?
> 
> (Obviously apart from where babies come from)


You can ask anything you like - even that one!

As long as it's legal & within forum rules  

Of course it doesn't mean you'll always get an answer - nor that you'll like the answers you get.....


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no I am certainly not wanting to ask that one. I have reached 53 in blissful ignorance on that score.

Ok then here goes, Spain related questions, any question at all allowed....

Xabiachica, could I stay in your pad in gorgeous Javea for free first 3 weeks in October?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Oh no I am certainly not wanting to ask that one. I have reached 53 in blissful ignorance on that score.
> 
> Ok then here goes, Spain related questions, any question at all allowed....
> 
> Xabiachica, could I stay in your pad in gorgeous Javea for free first 3 weeks in October?


not sure my landlady who lives upstairs, my daughters nor my 4 cats would be too impressed if I allowed you use of my sofa...... 

I know lots of places available though - but not free


see - told you that you wouldn't like all the answers


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank you both for your posts. It is clear I have misunderstood the procedure of interrogating new members for personal information. I thought the private message system was the appropriate way, but what do I know as a new member, I am probably stupid.

My real name is not susiespain. /SNIP/. I was born in Bangkok, Thailand. I have Spanish residence ID. I am aged 32 years, I am 180 cm tall and weigh 57 kg. I am single and have no children. I am a Buddhist and pray every day. I like to eat fish, rice and vegetables. Is there anything else either of you would like me to post public? Thank you both for your kind welcome.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

If that is your real pic, may I ask what do you think of fat ugly 53 yr old Irishmen?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> Thank you both for your posts. It is clear I have misunderstood the procedure of interrogating new members for personal information. I thought the private message system was the appropriate way, but what do I know as a new member, I am probably stupid.
> 
> My real name is not susiespain. /SNIP/. I was born in Bangkok, Thailand. I have Spanish residence ID. I am aged 32 years, I am 180 cm tall and weigh 57 kg. I am single and have no children. I am a Buddhist and pray every day. I like to eat fish, rice and vegetables. Is there anything else either of you would like me to post public? Thank you both for your kind welcome.


Of course your real name isn't susiespain - mine isn't xabiachica & even Rabbitcat's parents weren't mean enough to call him that in real life!


There's no interrogation & you don't have to tell us anything you don't want to (not that we would know nor really care if it were true anyway - I might be a 200kg 2m tall male German shot putter for all you know  ) - we're just trying to get to know a new member & chatting

That's how forums work


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Susiespain. I'm Pesky Wesky (not real name)
This forum is 


> The Spain Expats forum is a dedicated community of people who have moved to Spain, or who are planning to. This is the place for Expats to *meet and discuss* anything about moving to, & living in, Spain.


So it's basically a place to *exchange information, opinions and views* on Spain first and foremost. It's not essenstially a way to meet people. Most of us have never seen each other and never will, although some do. I've met 2 people from the forum, one in Spain and one in the UK and they were lovely, lovely people, but I've been in touch with Jojo, xabiachica, mrypg9, baldilocks, thrax, Navas, Alcalaina and I don't know how many more for years and we've never met. It's not principally a meet up forum. It is however a place to share. On the Welcome thread it says


> why not all write a brief intro. about yourself - *you don't have to give anything away that you don't want to...*


 It's the first time I've known anyone to give their height and weight and religion in the forum introduction, but it's your choice! If you don't want to tell us where you work, don't, but then it seems a bit strange to mention it in your first posts.

If your real aim is to contact people then look up your local buddhist group and also try here
https://www.meetup.com/find/
but as xabiachica said there is little point posting on the Cyprus or Canada page on this forum!

Good luck 
Anyway, hope you enjoy giving info as much as you can, and that you enjoy reading others points of view. We are looking forward to your insights, but be aware, it's not a meet up, dating, look for friends site principally.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> That's another thing I haven't fathomed about protocol on here- are we allowed to ask ANY question ?
> 
> (Obviously apart from where babies come from)


Yes, anything, like why is Rabbitcat such a pain in the Ar** to why can't you tickle yourself?

OOps sorry, we don't do porn or general abuse /racial, misogyny, misandry etc


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes that's it. We are getting into the subject now. 

Another would be why is Pesky - as we would put it here in Belfast " a know all who knows [email protected]@@ all!"

These are the questions which must be answered!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Yes that's it. We are getting into the subject now.
> 
> Another would be why is Pesky - as we would put it here in Belfast " a know all who knows [email protected]@@ all!"
> 
> These are the questions which must be answered!!!


I am not a know all...

However, you are a pain in the...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

Love when a poster proves my point for me!!!


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

My photo is real, I was having a bad day. Don't know why my real name got the 'SNIP' its only 2 words but 38 letters long, no one on the planet can pronounce it. Why is there MODS and super MODS. Super Mod look like Batman. Anyway just wait until either of you two come hospital, because I then give you SNIP no antithetic, just blunt knife, or maybe hatchet. Which one of you want take meal for free meal at Thai restaurant, its OK I not tell wifey.


----------



## paintersmate (Dec 1, 2015)

think this might just sort the men from the boys


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> My photo is real, I was having a bad day. Don't know why my real name got the 'SNIP' its only 2 words but 38 letters long, no one on the planet can pronounce it. Why is there MODS and super MODS. Super Mod look like Batman. Anyway just wait until either of you two come hospital, because I then give you SNIP no antithetic, just blunt knife, or maybe hatchet.* Which one of you want take meal for free meal at Thai restaurant, its OK I not tell wifey.*


Our husbands or boyfriends probably wouldn't mind if you wanted to treat us to a meal..... 

I snipped your name to protect your identity, as I noted on the edit note


I'll ignore the threat to use a hatchet & no anaesthetic - I assume that was a joke.... 

This explains your other question http://www.expatforum.com/expats/expat-forum-support-site-help/429089-what-moderators-super-moderators-administrators.html


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

OK so far I have made a good mess up on here in 2 days. Didn't realise you are the wifey.

Trying to get my details correct, what is ICQ Number and where do I find it?.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

susiespain said:


> OK so far I have made a good mess up on here in 2 days. Didn't realise you are the wifey.
> 
> Trying to get my details correct, what is ICQ Number and where do I find it?.


would have thought that you speak enough Spanish to know that chica is female 


No idea what ICQ number is.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

susiespain said:


> My photo is real, I was having a bad day. Don't know why my real name got the 'SNIP' its only 2 words but 38 letters long, no one on the planet can pronounce it. Why is there MODS and super MODS. Super Mod look like Batman. Anyway just wait until either of you two come hospital, because I then give you SNIP no antithetic, just blunt knife, or maybe hatchet. Which one of you want take meal for free meal at Thai restaurant, its OK I not tell wifey.


Susiespain
You seem to have a few problems with the forum. You have complained from your very first post 


that you couldn't do anything,
that you were asked about your job,
that your posts on The Canadian and Cyprus forum were deleted (You were referring to Spain so just why you thought going to other countries would be useful is difficult to comprehend)
that your real name is snipped (actually for your own protection!)
That is then followed by a threat.


Could you explain why you have signed up to be a member of this forum? No one is making you (are they??). If you're not happy you can always leave.


If you stay, please contribute something by posting a new thread about, for example, where you live, how you got your papers to be able to work here, a good restaurant in your area... Ask a question about where to meet people, if there are any clubs in you area, how to pay the gas bill, where to buy the cheapest petrol...


Also please read the forum rules and that should explain how the forum works. Please note that threats and complaints are not the usual content.



As I said before the forum is not primarily a place to make friends, although some do. If we are failing you on that front, then please try elsewhere.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

susiespain said:


> I don't know why you are so interested where I work. I did not mean Benidorm exactly. I work throughout Spain for Grupo Hospitalario Quirón. Anything else you want to know send me a pm.


 I think with an attitude like that you are unlikely to get much help on any forum let alone "meet new people" 

Steve (from Benidorm)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

susiespain said:


> OK so far I have made a good mess up on here in 2 days. Didn't realise you are the wifey.
> 
> Trying to get my details correct, what is ICQ Number and where do I find it?.


What is this Mr. Mod and Wifey thing? :confused2: Where on earth did you get that from? There are about 20 mods on this forum, If you hang around long enough you'll meet some of them.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Am I the only one (except perhaps Rabbitcat) who is not taking this thread seriously and suspects it's a wind-up? Thanks Susie for giving us all a laugh!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Am I the only one (except perhaps Rabbitcat) who is not taking this thread seriously and suspects it's a wind-up? Thanks Susie for giving us all a laugh!


Yup I agree with you there Skip


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What is this Mr. Mod and Wifey thing? :confused2: Where on earth did you get that from? There are about 20 mods on this forum, If you hang around long enough you'll meet some of them.


 Can I be "baby mod".............hhmmm, or maybe "auntie mod" lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

jojo said:


> Can I be "baby mod".............hhmmm, or maybe "auntie mod" lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


If you are Auntie mod you would need to answer all the posts that end with TIA? ¿No?


----------



## Vito98103 (Sep 5, 2016)

If your intent is to meet a partner, both OKCupid and POF operate in Spain. And both are free - 
I'm not selling anything. 

And to find activities and people to do things with - might try meetup.com (also free, see above). 

You can also start a meetup group about anything that interests you - will cost you $150 in the US, don't know about Spain or elsewhere. 

No doubt there are many others, but that's a start -

Take care -


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

susiespain said:


> Hello, I am new so probably a bit confused on this site of where to post and what you can post without violation. I keep posting then cannot find what I have posted.
> 
> Is it against the rules to seek new friends in your area in Spain? I don't want to get into any trouble with Mr & Mrs Mod.:welcome:


hello Susie, I`m seeking friends in Spain, what area are you seeking in? teresa


----------



## susiespain (Sep 3, 2016)

Costa Blanca


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

*friends*



susiespain said:


> Costa Blanca


thank you. I am in the costa brava


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

*friends*



Vito98103 said:


> If your intent is to meet a partner, both OKCupid and POF operate in Spain. And both are free -
> I'm not selling anything.
> 
> And to find activities and people to do things with - might try meetup.com (also free, see above).
> ...


Thanks. I`m not specifically looking for a partner, just wanting social contact with people of both gender. Maybe I will try meetups. I find the language inhibiting, but slowly getting more able with it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

madampicasso said:


> hello Susie, I`m seeking friends in Spain, what area are you seeking in? teresa


Not really in the same area as susiespain. It's around 4 and half hours to Benidorm from Barcelona.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unless you are a particularly unappealing , unpleasant person Spain is probably the easiest place in the world in which to make new friends.
I can at times be extremely unappealing and unpleasant yet I've managed to make loads of friends here.
The knack is not to post on Forums but to actually get out there and interact in the flesh, so to speak...join a club, a voluntary association, walk a dog, go to the same café every day. Just talk to people....but Rabbitcat, beware of over-friendly and heavily made -up young women in scanty attire, they may not be what they seem (or they may be).
Where we walk our dogs, in the campo, there is a Hermitage. I've often thought it must be very difficult to be a hermit in Spain. People must be always banging on your door to ask for spiritual guidance or to borrow a cup of sugar.....


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

:noidea:a


mrypg9 said:


> Unless you are a particularly unappealing , unpleasant person Spain is probably the easiest place in the world in which to make new friends.
> I can at times be extremely unappealing and unpleasant yet I've managed to make loads of friends here.
> The knack is not to post on Forums but to actually get out there and interact in the flesh, so to speak...join a club, a voluntary association, walk a dog, go to the same café every day. Just talk to people....but Rabbitcat, beware of over-friendly and heavily made -up young women in scanty attire, they may not be what they seem (or they may be).
> Where we walk our dogs, in the campo, there is a Hermitage. I've often thought it must be very difficult to be a hermit in Spain. People must be always banging on your door to ask for spiritual guidance or to borrow a cup of sugar.....


I thought the same too before I arrived at your post. One of the best places to be if you arrive alone


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> :noidea:a
> 
> I thought the same too before I arrived at your post. One of the best places to be if you arrive alone


As a rule, Spanish people are keen to chat, to actually interact with real people.. When I first got here I was quite taken aback when strangers smiled and said Hola or Buenas Dias as it was so different to living in Prague where you usually get sour looks and the common reply to asking 'How are you' is 'Horsi na hovno' (Worse than ****). Miserable bunch, in our experience. Totally unlike warm, sociable Spaniards.

Whereas I remember sitting in a crowded commuter carriage on my last visit to the UK where nearly everyone had their heads down staring at a small oblong  illuminated screen...

A somewhat dystopian vision, one might say.....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Whereas I remember sitting in a crowded commuter carriage on my last visit to the UK where nearly everyone had their heads down staring at a small oblong illuminated screen...


Which is exactly what 95% of the people are doing on the buses, metro and trains in Madrid


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Which is exactly what 95% of the people are doing on the buses, metro and trains in Madrid


Whereas I'm likely to have my head in a book.
I'm just old-fashioned.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> As a rule, Spanish people are keen to chat, to actually interact with real people.. When I first got here I was quite taken aback when strangers smiled and said Hola or Buenas Dias as it was so different to living in Prague where you usually get sour looks and the common reply to asking 'How are you' is 'Horsi na hovno' (Worse than ****). Miserable bunch, in our experience. Totally unlike warm, sociable Spaniards.
> 
> Whereas I remember sitting in a crowded commuter carriage on my last visit to the UK where nearly everyone had their heads down staring at a small oblong illuminated screen...
> 
> A somewhat dystopian vision, one might say.....


They even greet everyone in the place when getting into a lift, or a shop, which is nice.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

mrypg9 said:


> Unless you are a particularly unappealing , unpleasant person Spain is probably the easiest place in the world in which to make new friends.
> I can at times be extremely unappealing and unpleasant yet I've managed to make loads of friends here.
> The knack is not to post on Forums but to actually get out there and interact in the flesh, so to speak...join a club, a voluntary association, walk a dog, go to the same café every day. Just talk to people....but Rabbitcat, beware of over-friendly and heavily made -up young women in scanty attire, they may not be what they seem (or they may be).
> Where we walk our dogs, in the campo, there is a Hermitage. I've often thought it must be very difficult to be a hermit in Spain. People must be always banging on your door to ask for spiritual guidance or to borrow a cup of sugar.....


I must be a particularly unpleasant person I guess.I have chatted to people and met a few people a couple of times, but its taking time as I find the language skills hard to learn


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

madampicasso said:


> I must be a particularly unpleasant person I guess.I have chatted to people and met a few people a couple of times, but its taking time as I find the language skills hard to learn


I don't think it's at all easy to make friends. I've never made friends from sitting in a doctor's waiting room or a dentist's, nor from going to a gym or yoga (a cup of coffee after class occasionally, but becoming friends, no). I meet up with a few dog walkers about twice a year outside from seeing them on daily walks and that's at my insistence and I speak fluent Spanish.
It is very difficult to bridge that gap from someone you see regularly and chat to, to becoming _Friends _and I don't think it should be underestimated. It is, or can be for some, complicated to form close relationships in a foreign land. On the other hand, people who move should be aware of that, and realise that real friendships often take years of nuturing to develop.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I used to feel shy meeting new people but then I came up with the idea of when meeting strangers to ask them if they wanted to visit my house.

However I felt they were being rude and letting me down if after visiting they wanted to leave. I feel they must stay. I have many new friends below my wine cellar. They won't leave me ever.

I will go out tonight and meet even more new friends


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It is very difficult to bridge that gap from someone you see regularly and chat to, to becoming _Friends _and I don't think it should be underestimated. It is, or can be for some, complicated to form close relationships in a foreign land. On the other hand, people who move should be aware of that, and realise that real friendships often take years of nuturing to develop.


I don't think this is a language/expat thing either - it may be an English thing but I have spent most of my life with the majority of people I know being acquaintances. People I see and speak to everyday but after the age of 8 it seems strange to ask if someone wants to be your friend. (Whereas My daughter returned from her first day of school with three best friends so direct works!!!)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Evilbungle said:


> I don't think this is a language/expat thing either - it may be an English thing but I have spent most of my life with the majority of people I know being acquaintances. People I see and speak to everyday but after the age of 8 it seems strange to ask if someone wants to be your friend. (Whereas My daughter returned from her first day of school with three best friends so direct works!!!)


Thank God, I was beginning to feel like a total oddball (well, I probably am!). I don't think I have ever, in my life, set out to make friends, and if somebody approaches me and says they're looking for new friends and starts bombarding me with invitations or worse still inviting themselves along with something I'm doing, I run a mile.

Friendships evolve slowly, over time. I've got 3 arriving tomorrow, really looking forward to it. We all worked together for 20 years, although it's now nearly 20 years since I left that job.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> Thank God, I was beginning to feel like a total oddball (well, I probably am!). I don't think I have ever, in my life, set out to make friends, and if somebody approaches me and says they're looking for new friends and starts bombarding me with invitations or worse still inviting themselves along with something I'm doing, I run a mile.
> 
> Friendships evolve slowly, over time. I've got 3 arriving tomorrow, really looking forward to it. We all worked together for 20 years, although it's now nearly 20 years since I left that job.


thanks for the input. It may be gauche to go on a forum and say u want to make friends, but you gotta start and make the effort. Sorry if it`s offensive. Would it be so `non PC, ` and terrible to say `hi` ?
I have left a few good friends in Scotland whom I will never willingly lose touch with. But it would nice to have someone near here to chat and have coffee with. I don`t see that it`s a burning question.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Madampicasso I see exactly where you're coming from and I have some great news for you

For just € 900 payable in three easy payments of €300 ( plus €8.95 p and p) I can be your friend. 

And get this- order before midnight and you also get a biro pen yours to keep even if the friendship doesn't work out.

Also ask our telesales team about our " friends for your friends" gift offer and you could get a free eggcup and six months subscription to our members magazine " Desperate and lonely" but do hurry as this offer is sure to sell out,


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Madampicasso I see exactly where you're coming from and I have some great news for you
> 
> For just € 900 payable in three easy payments of €300 ( plus €8.95 p and p) I can be your friend.
> 
> ...


oh dear me, I`d better hurry - or I might miss something good.....don`t want to miss ur special offer.
But tell me , could you reduce your price a little, maybe by 100 euros ? I`m from Scotland and we`re awful mean there


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lol

If you're from Scotland there's no charge. I am Irish and Scots and Irish are more or less the same- except generally you have more money!

Good luck with your quest meeting new people, turn on the Scottish charm and you will have no probs.


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I am also part Irish, tho which part is more mean and which part less than charming is just a mystery. 
It does not matter to me, but I dinnae like your dusty answers
Bye


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I used to feel shy meeting new people but then I came up with the idea of when meeting strangers to ask them if they wanted to visit my house.
> 
> However I felt they were being rude and letting me down if after visiting they wanted to leave. I feel they must stay. I have many new friends below my wine cellar. They won't leave me ever.
> 
> I will go out tonight and meet even more new friends


Don't tell me ... you like your meat raw and washed down with Chianti!


----------



## madampicasso (Jun 28, 2015)

Ech, better than the dry talk on here


----------

